# Grain bin for bulk salt storage?



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Guys do you think a grain bin would work for putting bulk ice melt/salt in? I have a set up at my house that I can use the bin back my truck in the barn and load from overhead from the bin. I thought this would be a sweet set up if it would work. I just hate to put 20 tons in there and find out that it wouldn't work. I can store in the barn on the concrete but then I would need a loader or something here to put it in my truck. I just figured this would save me some dough and be a perfect set up as the auger would break up all the chunks. Let me know what you think.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I can say without a doubt that the salt will not come out of left there for any lenghth of time. In a perfect world where the salt is completely dry it work but I wouldn't even try it. Plus the abuse your leg is going to take filling it I just don't see the sence. We have out own elevator so I know exactly what your talking about.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree, I dont see that working out.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I like your thinking but have to agree with Dave.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Not to mention how fast it the metal will rust out.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

not a bad idea in theory, but would cause a lot of problems.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

There's a guy here in town that does just what you're describing for some of his salt. I wouldn't worry about corrosion any more than you do for fertilizers, which are at least as corrosive as road salt.

Try it and see with a small load, not too much to lose, and if it works well, will be the cat's meow.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought it would be to good to be true. I was trying to figure out a way to load up without having to haul my loader home or buy another one.


----------

